
Ask HN: Farmhack.org top of HN. Why are Hackers interested? - slucha
With amazement I noticed that yesterday farmhacks.org was at the top of HN for quite some time. I have been raised on a farm and was always eager to start some kind of side project between farming and technology. I thought that I would need to be gathered specifically towards farmers and was suprized that hn users (who are mainly non-farmers, right?) where also interested in this topic. I am wondering why? Do you want to start farming? Is it only the technological side? Would love to discuss
======
slucha
And especially, what would you do with farmhacks.org content if you do not
have a farm?

~~~
herbst
I found it interesting even thought i am very far from ever having a farm.
Mostly because as techie i love to see how technologie changes our world and
soon will take over every even so abstract vector

~~~
slucha
Thanks for the comment. That was exactly what I was thinking. Would you like
to have a farm though?

~~~
herbst
Nah, may would consider having a few farm animals if i ever find a place to
live that allows that. But more for amusement and personal needs than actual
farming.

